# URGENT INFO NEEDED - This could be a deal breaker & mean I have to go back to the UK!



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

*URGENT INFO NEEDED - This could be a deal breaker & mean I have to go back to the UK!*

Hi Guys, 

Can anyone tell me if they know if you can rent a car here if you've held your UK driving licence for less than a year. 

I really should have checked this out before I came here... but didn't.

From the car hire sites I've been on they all have the requirement that you've held the licence over a year for insurance purposes....

.... i need to be able to drive for my job. So just wondering if anyone can tell me if I should just be packing my bags & saying good bye to the people I've met. 

Think I know the answer... What a gutter!


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't give up so easily!!!

Why don't you ask the UAE Minister of Interior driving license people? There's a centre at Jumeirah Centre on Beach Road. It might just be that you'll have to sit a driver's test in Dubai, like a lot of other expats from Middle Eastern countries have to.

And when we first got here and rented a car, they never asked how long I'd had my license for...


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I think you're right - it seems to be a UAE requirement that anyone wishing to drive should be over 25 and have held their license for a minimum of one year. 

How far away from 12 months are you? Can you manage with taxis / lifts from others in the meantime?


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

BLM said:


> Don't give up so easily!!!
> 
> Why don't you ask the UAE Minister of Interior driving license people? There's a centre at Jumeirah Centre on Beach Road. It might just be that you'll have to sit a driver's test in Dubai, like a lot of other expats from Middle Eastern countries have to.
> 
> And when we first got here and rented a car, they never asked how long I'd had my license for...



Hey there, Need a residence visa for the driving test.... and it'll be bloody ages till I get it. Some guys here are about to do a visa run back home... so that's what makes me think I'll be waiting a while. 

I was wondering if they would or wouldn't ask how long I've been driving, but it's on your licence anyway & i'm sure they'll check. There's bound to be an insurance declaration to sign too. If I crash & my insurance isn't valid... it'll probably mean doing a bit time in an arab cell! 



katiepotato said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I think you're right - it seems to be a UAE requirement that anyone wishing to drive should be over 25 and have held their license for a minimum of one year.
> 
> How far away from 12 months are you? Can you manage with taxis / lifts from others in the meantime?


Erm... about 12 months! Lol!! I can manage with taxi's/lifts for a bit, but a big part of my job is business development. Need to be out there making contacts and all that. Lol, yes I know... you'd have thought I'd checked it all out since it's so important.


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

I go everywhere by taxi and it's not that bad at all.

Also, useful if your networking/business development involves alcohol consumption.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

you never had a driver license before? I'm guessing you are 25. Some people don't like to drive i guess.

Anyways there are TONS of car rental places here. Call up a place like Fast rent a car, and ask them on the phone if you can rent a car. Otherwise you'd have to hire a driver that has their own car to take you around (kinda expensive if he has to wait too). That is much better than Taxi's in dubai. So far i've only had ab out 50% of the taxi's I called for come to my doorstep.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Alreet, call J; he reckons he has an idea how to sort it


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Patriot hire car reckon they can help me...... lets see what happens!


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

I HAVE WHEEEEEEEEEELS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Get in, I'm so f**king chuffed. 

Come on you taxi drivers... you just try to take me on!


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the wheels Mac, I know how frustrating is it to not have your own transport!


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

well done Mac, let the fun times begin! (-_-)!

James


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Could you please advise us which company you used? thanks


----------

